# Hakarac Fighter



## Mannie (Jan 26, 2006)

Joze Okmazich a Hakarac Martial Boxing fighter has turned proffessional under the management of Green Machine Promotions (Danny Green)
After beating everyone (7 fights - 7 wins last 3 by 2nd round knock out) in the 75 & 78kg division in Amateur Boxing in Western Australia Joze has turned proffessional with view to fight for the Australian title some time late this year.
Joze's training incorporates Boxing, Wing Chun & Kali techniques that often preplexes his opponents and draws them out into making amistakes. Keep an eye & ear on tis fellow everyone, he will fight for a world title.


----------



## silatman (Feb 24, 2006)

What Kali does he use in a boxing ring and where did his Kali knolledge come from?


----------



## Mannie (Mar 5, 2006)

His Kali comes from Mannie de Matos who trained under Peter Baker - Harimau Kali Silat & Raymond Floro - Illustrisimo.
The techniques most often used are the Pat / Salut Block to counter a Jab / Cross combination.


----------



## bustr (Mar 12, 2006)

Mannie said:
			
		

> Joze Okmazich a Hakarac Martial Boxing fighter has turned proffessional under the management of Green Machine Promotions (Danny Green)
> After beating everyone (7 fights - 7 wins last 3 by 2nd round knock out) in the 75 & 78kg division in Amateur Boxing in Western Australia Joze has turned proffessional with view to fight for the Australian title some time late this year.
> Joze's training incorporates Boxing, Wing Chun & Kali techniques that often preplexes his opponents and draws them out into making amistakes. Keep an eye & ear on tis fellow everyone, he will fight for a world title.


Let us know how he does. Any more info?


----------

